# CVS Job



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys, my experience mostly lies in the residential repaints, but I've had an offer to bid a commercial job and I have a question for those who have bid/worked on similar projects..
This is a local CVS which will be undergoing a partial remodel, mostly pertaining to the pharmacy section of the store and two bathrooms. I have been asked to submit a painting bid based on a set of pictures of the existing store and a set of plans for the proposed work. As far as the plans, there are some loose ends where paint is concerned (fairly normal), but mostly straightforward. The general mentioned a certain amount of chaos during this project so the timing and even the exact scope of work cannot be determined until we get there. He even specifically told me to pad my bid for the unknowns. 
I know this job will need to be done at night, and in all reality I can see it not taking more than 3 nights for myself and a helper. Based on that and materials, I figure a normal bid would be around $2-3k.
I'd like to have the experience of this job under my belt, but I'd like to hear what your opinion is on the norm for "padding" on a job like this? 
Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

If ur POSITIVELY SURE it'll be three nights, then price it for 10, and 2 more for touchups.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, bryceraisanen has a lot of experience in the estimating aspect so I would go with something like that. Double your materials, add some extra for time, etc then your set....sort of.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

When I get a set of plans for this type of work I usually pass on it because the size of the job isn't worth the headache of night work and scheduling. But if you want to do it add money for after hours and pita. If you trust your numbers, and only you do, then bid it and if you get the job do your best and make it work.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Jp, yes despite my age, I do have several million worth of experience/tuition paid in commercial construction. I also pass on those jobs, only because I can do a job 20x the size, with a very similar amount of paperwork/office time. 

We have remodeled a lot of spaces. Retail, airports, clinics, schools, etc everything from McDees on up as big as u can think. Everytime we do one, I am reminded that we are SUPPOSED to double our prices for remodel work. Stuff just always pops up that was undetectable beforehand. They wreck more drywall than they should've. Const dust around the rest of the store walls (that u should now paint for free). Job goes in 5 phases instead of 2 etc etc.... i cannot honestly say that I've ever made any profit in remodels. Mostly paid a lot of tuition. But hey, gotta start somewhere.

Considering the guy warned u ahead of time to pad ur bid, he may be a rare good apple in a drum otherwise full of icky bugs an rotten fruit. At the bare a$$ed minimum, pad double. The extra 2-3 grand wont mean squat to the GC, compared to what it means to you. And also dont be afraid to get underbid and not get the job. This is by no means the proverbial "Golden Goose."


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you for the advice. I will submit an estimate based on twice the time and materials I would normally charge... plus a bit of paddling lol. Will post my experience if I get the job for the knowledge base. Good stuff.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Did u get the job?


----------



## dylanhky (Sep 21, 2014)

I've done a few similar jobs . All I can say is that you would have to assess the business practices of the client . Scope creeps frequently get out of hand and painters usually get a bad rep in the aftermath.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

CVS used to do those years ago....pad that bid and I'm telling you that from experience . If this GC is a good one go for it. Around here the low boys have taken over that market I can't even come close anymore. If you can establish a working relationship with this GC go for it but be careful. I've seen many get burnt and still do every week .


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We used to paint Edward Jones offices. The GC was from another state. He would send me plans and I would triple the cost and get the jobs. Average job would be two days for four guys. We would be around $15k. Too bad the GC went and retired.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Have a bid in on an Edward Jones as well. How long did it take for them to get back to you?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't recall. We used to say that the green wall costs a lot to paint. Too funny. Hope that you jacked your price up.


----------



## 2peterhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Yep it's pretty good. All Edward jones go green then. It's been three weeks and no response.


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

Just an update, the estimate I submitted was just under triple for the projected t+m (around $6500 for two guys, three nights, $1k mat). Finally got a letter from the general to all subs that the project was awarded to another firm. I responded to see how I came in against other painting contractors for the project and he replied to let me know my number was the one they used for the painting portion. Even though we didn't get it, it was a good experience to experiment with the numbers and it sounds like I will be in on any future projects with this general. Thanks to all for your sound advice and experience! Cheers!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Alltime said:


> Just an update, the estimate I submitted was just under triple for the projected t+m (around $6500 for two guys, three nights, $1k mat). Finally got a letter from the general to all subs that the project was awarded to another firm. I responded to see how I came in against other painting contractors for the project and he replied to let me know my number was the one they used for the painting portion. Even though we didn't get it, it was a good experience to experiment with the numbers and it sounds like I will be in on any future projects with this general. Thanks to all for your sound advice and experience! Cheers!


Uh oh that's typical with these types of jobs. Take the best price which is realistic, And then shop around for the guy who will do it for less than half so the profits are huge for the GC. 

I would price one more job for them, and of you are not awarded it decline future leads. They will say how come? You don't want to have a chance at our work? And that is when you tell them they are using you for your prices only to undercut them and make all the money themselves. Offer them a quote for $300 at that point and see what they say. 

I would frankly be a little upset with the response they gave you.. I would have rather heard a lie than be told I was used for my estimate.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Re read your post... I may have misunderstood.... Did the GC get the job and hire another painter? Or did he not get the job, but if he was awarded it it was yours to do? 

If i misunderstood I apologize for the first post.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I seen a lot of prices by now. A out of town contractor and a major chain. The OP may well have been too low and scared em away. Or he doesn't have the 'aura' or whatever- a salesman, secretary answering the phone,,,,,
Out of town contractor plus major chain equals Ching, Ching, Ching from what I have seen. More like what Premier says. They aren't penny pinching. They need the job done with no problems. What I have seen anyhow.


----------



## Alltime (Sep 28, 2013)

No worries, the general I submitted my estimate to was not awarded the project. The vibe I got from his response to me was that he was very happy with my bid. I don't get the vibe that he was only using my estimate and hiring someone cheaper.

Oden is right, his firm was from out of town and I don't think the goal was to hire the least expensive company.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Alltime said:


> No worries, the general I submitted my estimate to was not awarded the project. The vibe I got from his response to me was that he was very happy with my bid. I don't get the vibe that he was only using my estimate and hiring someone cheaper. Oden is right, his firm was from out of town and I don't think the goal was to hire the least expensive company.


Definitely ignore my first post then. I completely misunderstood your response. Glad you got some experience bidding this type of work


----------

